

Virgin Galactic: When an Inspiring Endeavor Actually Sucks - smacktoward
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/04/29/1205739/-Virgin-Galactic-When-an-Inspiring-Endeavor-Actually-Sucks

======
rbanffy
> In other words, even if it becomes operational and has a long future career
> of taking passengers into low space, there's no industrial foundation to
> build on the accomplishment.

Well... It's certainly inspiring. Both planes (the spaceship and the carrier)
are very innovative designs and the system can be scaled up to orbital
launches. Even without scaling, the mothership can, conceivably, launch an
SS2-derived rocket into LEO (think same mass with liquid fuel and a relatively
small payload). A modified SS2 could serve as first stage to a LEO-bound
smaller rocket.

Both planes also make extensive use of composite materials, far more than most
of the industry. I also imagine their avionics are very interesting.

Finally, a slightly larger SS2 capable of powered descents could cross
continents at high Mach above the atmosphere in, IIRC, 40 minutes.

------
ignostic
Can ayone explain to me how someone like Richard Branson believes there are
millionares and billionares who are just dying to spend $200k for 10 minutes
of fun? How could a successful entreprenuer think that there's a sustainable
market launching people into weighlessness for 6 minutes?

Get people into orbit for a day and you might have a more appealing vacation
product, but I just can't see this being even close to market viable. To me,
that seems obvious. What am I missing?

~~~
yid
Apparently they've already sold 500 spots:
[http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/14/2560497/virgin-
galactic-f...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/11/14/2560497/virgin-galactic-
flight-singapore-family-exclusive-million-dollar)

------
reeses
When something a company does seems insane, look for other motivations.

Did they get long-term preferential pricing from their aerospace partners for
sharing the R&D risk and giving the project a high profile?

------
JoeAltmaier
Lots of talk about how its not useful tech. Why does he think that? What
development project could fail to teach useful lessons?

